# More HD locals being lit up today...



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Before I left for work, NBC-HD (Minneapolis market) had showed up and was working fine. Thanks to Crystal Pepsi Ball at SatelliteGuys for doing some research. Here's what he/she found on DirecTV.com/locals:



> Birmingham has ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX in HD
> Columbus has ABC, NBC and FOX, but not CBS
> Kansas City has none
> Minneapolis has ABC, CBS, NBC and FOX
> ...


Maybe most interesting is that many are noting that these HD LiL's are coming off 99 (Spaceway 2), not 103 (Spaceway 1)...


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I checked a zip code in Kansas City on Directv's website and it shows all four as being live. But I checked with a friend in KC and as of this morning he only saw ABC and NBC in the guide.


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

syphix said:


> Before I left for work, NBC-HD (Minneapolis market) had showed up and was working fine. Thanks to Crystal Pepsi Ball at SatelliteGuys for doing some research.
> 
> Maybe most interesting is that many are noting that these HD LiL's are coming off 99 (Spaceway 2), not 103 (Spaceway 1)...


All of the HD LIL's (Minneapolis) are up and running now - I just had my dish upgraded last evening and replaced my old Sony HD-200 with the Direct Unit (sigh* - anyone want to buy an old HD-200?  )... Should be interesting to see how things come through when the HD-recorded material is broadcast tonite. 

-Bob


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Only thing I do not like is that the 4 stations from Minneapolis are showing up in the guide with the same channel number as the SD feed (4, 5, 9, 11). It would be nice if they could indicate the difference.

Anyone else notice the H20 has MK5 and MK9 for the HD Feed for Channel 5 and Channel 9?


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, I notice that "MK9" naming, too...typo, I guess.

I don't care about them showing up as the same number. I just removed the SD feeds from my favorites so the wife has no choice but tune into the HD channel.

EDIT: just checked...it's channel 5 that's labeled "MK"...."MK5".


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> Only thing I do not like is that the 4 stations from Minneapolis are showing up in the guide with the same channel number as the SD feed (4, 5, 9, 11). It would be nice if they could indicate the difference.
> 
> Anyone else notice the H20 has MK9 for the HD Feed for KMSP?


Normally the HD locals will be the lower of the two channels and will have the actual call letters instead of the old SD idenifiers like KCBS instead of LA2 and KNBC instead of LA4.


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

..as where I live, an OTA wouldn't cut it.

I also like the fact that I can run both RGB and Component outputs at the same time. This was something I couldn't do with the Sony HD-200... My internal cable net now has 3 receivers multiplexed and the extra HD receiver is usable. So this has been a net/net benefit for me.  

-Bob


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Bill Wood said:


> Normally the HD locals will be the lower of the two channels and will have the actual call letters instead of the old SD idenifiers like KCBS instead of LA2 and KNBC instead of LA4.


Hey Bill - have you gone to the BB website lately? - I bet you have. LEASE only.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Bill Wood said:


> Normally the HD locals will be the lower of the two channels and will have the actual call letters instead of the old SD idenifiers like KCBS instead of LA2 and KNBC instead of LA4.


I guess that might change in a day or two. It is not a big to us since we have HD DNS anyway and without a DVR capable of MPEG4, the wife would never give that up.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is an article in Multichannel News. I will update our *listing* now:

http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6326496.html?display=Breaking+News


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

syphix said:


> Before I left for work, NBC-HD (Minneapolis market) had showed up and was working fine. Thanks to Crystal Pepsi Ball at SatelliteGuys for doing some research. Here's what he/she found on DirecTV.com/locals:
> 
> Maybe most interesting is that many are noting that these HD LiL's are coming off 99 (Spaceway 2), not 103 (Spaceway 1)...


You are most welcome.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Bill Wood said:


> Normally the HD locals will be the lower of the two channels and will have the actual call letters instead of the old SD idenifiers like KCBS instead of LA2 and KNBC instead of LA4.


On the last go around of SD locals that Directv launched about 1 1/2 year ago off 72.5 sat, they put up the channels call letters instead of the city and # abbreviation.
Here's what the guide shows

STANDARD DEF LOCALS GREENVILLE, WASHINGTON, NEW BERN, NC
7 WITN
9 WNCT
12 WCTI
13 UPN
14 WYDO
15 WB
25 WUNK

So if and when the smaller markets get HD locals youll have to figure out which is what while in the guide, however you could easily tell by the picture.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> Only thing I do not like is that the 4 stations from Minneapolis are showing up in the guide with the same channel number as the SD feed (4, 5, 9, 11). It would be nice if they could indicate the difference.


Yep, that's quickly becoming a pet peeve of mine: when entering the channel number, it takes me to the SD feed, NOT the HD channel...even though I've removed the SD channel from my current favorites....ugh...


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

anyone know when miami/ft lauderdale is going up thought it was in the 2nd tier also?

greg


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Offical DirecTV press release:

DIRECTV Activates HD Local Channel Service in Eight Additional Markets 
Minneapolis, Sacramento, Pittsburgh, San Diego, Nashville, Kansas City, Columbus, Ohio and Birmingham to Begin Receiving Local HD Programming Today, Wednesday, April 19. WHAT: DIRECTV, Inc., the nation's leading digital television service provider, announced today that it has begun offering local HD channels via satellite to customers in the Minneapolis, Sacramento, Pittsburgh, San Diego, Nashville, Kansas City, Columbus, Ohio and Birmingham DMAs.

DIRECTV's roll out of local HD channels in eight more markets is part of a nationwide expansion of HD programming that will culminate in 2007, when DIRECTV will have the ability to deliver more than 1,500 local HD channels and more than 150 national HD channels, establishing DIRECTV as a leading provider of HD programming. DIRECTV customers today have access to more than 900 hours of HD programming each week, as well as hundreds of hours of special event, movie and sports coverage.

DIRECTV now offers local HD broadcast channels in 20 cities with plans to launch in an additional 16 cities by mid-year, offering access to DIRECTV-delivered local HD channels in more than 58 percent of U.S. television households.

WHEN: Beginning today, Wednesday, April 19, 2006

HOW: Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge. Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing a new H20 HD receiver and satellite dish. DIRECTV is offering a $200 mail-in rebate to new and existing non-HD customers who purchase a DIRECTV HD receiver (limit one rebate per customer). Receiving equipment is available at major consumer electronics retailers like Best Buy or Circuit City, and through DIRECTV.

*Source*


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> anyone know when miami/ft lauderdale is going up thought it was in the 2nd tier also?
> 
> greg


------------
Hey Greg...even 'tho we are in the #17 DMA, for some reason we are not sked.
till June of this year for some reason....NBC & CBS are both Network O&O so they
cannot be the problem with sign on...Fox (WSVN) however, is private owned
(Sunbeam), so I suspect it is a issue with Fox.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Just as an FYI...

Only two of the San Diego locals are in HD right now:

http://hdtv.forsandiego.com/messages/14/4673.html?1145549027

D* is still working on FOX and CBS.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i was just wondering

i'm gonna wait til dtv decides what they are gonna do about the hr10 250 or the new hd dvr before i'm gonna upgrade anyway. i get the locals just fine ota so no reason to upgrade til they have the equipment i need. would be nice though not have to worry about that antenna up there too though..

greg


----------



## folocity (Dec 26, 2005)

Do you need the five LNB dish and the new receiver to get the Mpls HD locals? I have a three LNB dish and a Samsung TS-360. Will that work?


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

folocity said:


> Do you need the five LNB dish and the new receiver to get the Mpls HD locals? I have a three LNB dish and a Samsung TS-360. Will that work?


Yes & No


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> i was just wondering
> 
> i'm gonna wait til dtv decides what they are gonna do about the hr10 250 or the new hd dvr before i'm gonna upgrade anyway. i get the locals just fine ota so no reason to upgrade *til they have the equipment i need*. would be nice though not have to worry about that antenna up there too though..
> 
> greg


I am going to wait until they come out with the single sat input DVR... Supposedly they are working on it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

folocity said:


> Do you need the five LNB dish and the new receiver to get the Mpls HD locals? I have a three LNB dish and a Samsung TS-360. Will that work?


The HD locals from the satellite are MPEG4 signals. The only current receiver that will handle the MPEG4 signals is the H20, and with that, the AT9 dish.

As Moonman said, Yes & No.


----------



## Questioner (Mar 31, 2006)

Blitz68 said:


> I am going to wait until they come out with the single sat input DVR... Supposedly they are working on it.


LOL, you will be waiting a while, the next dvr is not single input and probably won't be out by xmas.


----------



## folocity (Dec 26, 2005)

JLucPicard said:


> The HD locals from the satellite are MPEG4 signals. The only current receiver that will handle the MPEG4 signals is the H20, and with that, the AT9 dish.
> 
> As Moonman said, Yes & No.


So all of the people in Mpls who are getting the HD locals already had the H20 and AT9 dish? I guess I'm behind the curve.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

From D*'s web site concerning the new added markets:
Customers who subscribe to a programming package that includes local channels will receive both the standard and HD signals at no extra monthly charge. Customers can receive local HD channels by purchasing a new H20 HD receiver and satellite dish. 
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=845405&highlight=


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

folocity said:


> So all of the people in Mpls who are getting the HD locals already had the H20 and AT9 dish? I guess I'm behind the curve.


Folocity,

I (and I assume many others) have been getting locals in HD for over a year now using the HR10-250 and an OTA antenna. If you are in an area where you can receive a good signal with an OTA antenna, you do not need the H20 and AT9 dish - just an HD receiver with an antenna input (I'm using a Phase III dish for my satellite reception).

My reply was directed at getting the HD locals from the DirecTv via satellite. They've been available for a while here OTA. Just recently have they been made available via satellite. I really have no intention to switch at this point, until there are more national HD channels available to make it worth while.

Plus, if you can get locals OTA, you can get more than what D* will carry. Local HDs provided by D* will be only WCCO, KSTP, KMSP and KARE. With OTA you also get KTCA and maybe KTCI. Plus if WFTC and KTMA (WB23) ever start broadcasting HD (once all the UPN/WB stuff all gets worked out), you can get them OTA as well. For the forseeable future, it looks like D* will only be providing the big four networks via satellite in HD.

I'm not familiar with the Samsung TS-360, so I can't speak directly to your options with that.


----------



## vgsantiago (Apr 22, 2006)

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Just as an FYI...
> 
> Only two of the San Diego locals are in HD right now:
> 
> ...


D* better speed it up especially with footbal season fast approaching!!


----------



## rmonio (Apr 19, 2006)

folocity said:


> So all of the people in Mpls who are getting the HD locals already had the H20 and AT9 dish? I guess I'm behind the curve.


I had to request the update to the new H20 and AT9 dish. Then I was able to receive the new HD signals. Fortunately I had this installed the day before they turned on the feeds....

If you have an older dish (3 LNB) and HD receiver that is not MPEG-4 compatible, you'll need to get it upgraded in order to use the new feeds. The sad part is that if you don't know this, you're now stuck calling and getting the upgrade scheduled and purchase made. If you already have the gear then you're ok. Fortunately I happened to be in a Best Buy talking to someone when he mentioned that it was going to be live soon so I should schedule the upgrade (which I did).

I guess a better question is - will DirecTV contact existing HD customers to let them know that they should get the upgrade? or will they just have to figure it out on their own?

-Bob


----------

